# Building a tank



## Oliver Wilmore (Jul 14, 2011)

A few days ago I was struck with the fancy to build my own tank. A big tank is expensive and somewhat generic, so I reason that building my own tank (say 100 gallons) would be a way of satisfying my aquatic curiosity on a budget.

Making a box out of 5 pieces of glass doesn't sound like a difficult feet, but there are very few things that are as easy to do well as someone would first believe.

So, has anyone had experience building their tank? What are some pitfalls that you have encountered?

Edit:
I just realized that there is already a DIY forum and I had not noticed it. Would a moderator mind moving this to the proper forum? 
Thank you


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I think one of the main pitfalls is the cost of glass that is thick enough to withstand the water pressure.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Would acrylic glass withstand the water? How's the pricing for that? Curious because when I get a larger space I'd like to create some of my own tanks. :3


----------



## Oliver Wilmore (Jul 14, 2011)

Apparently, acrylic glass works for DIY aquariums. Here is a link that discusses it:
Do It Yourself Aquarium Projects

The link mentions that the sheets are 4'x8' and the pricings are:

1/4" = $60-$70
3/8" = $110-$130
1/2" = $150-$180

The thickness depends on the height and length of your aquarium though. 

I have the same feeling Pigeonfish! I live in a dorm for now but hopefully I will get a decent paying job once I graduate and move into an apartment. Creating and stocking a tank for a low budget would be extremely rewarding experience in this case. From the looks of it, you can indeed create your own tank at a fraction of the cost.


----------

